# Eure nervigsten Boss Gegner in Computerspielen



## Crysisheld (22. April 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade mal wieder Doom3 ROE gespielt und die Hellknight Bossgegner sind ja so ziemlich nervig, wenn man nicht weiss wie man sie besiegen soll. Auch  [img=http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/9331/gegner.jpg][/img]][img=http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/9331/gegner.jpg][/img][/uRL]

Meine ersten Gegner an denen ich damals am NES verzweifelt bin waren der Stab und der Bumerang Kämpfer aus Kung Fu. Welche Gegner fandet ihr damals und heute so ziemlich nervig?

EDIT: k.A. wieso das Bild wieder mal 2 mal angezeigt wird...


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. April 2011)

richtig nervig warn die beiden großen bossgegner in force unleashed 2 ( das riesenvieh und darth vader ).
die kämpfe warn nicht wirklich schwer aber haben sich ewig hingezogen und wenn man nach gefühlten 60 minuten den energiebalken down hatte, hat man gemerkt das der gegner noch drei energiebalken unter dem ersten hat.
ne also die beiden fights gingen gar nicht, das i-tüpfelchen auf einem, wie ich finde, richtig schlechten spiel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. April 2011)

Venetica, der Schlangen-Tentakelboss.
Dort habe ich mich unglaublich dumm angestellt und wurde auch etwas ungehalten...etwas...


----------



## Vordack (23. April 2011)

Errr, irgendwie entsinne ich keinen der meinen Puls erhöht hat 

Bei vielen Bossen musste man ne Weile rumprobieren (wie bei dem Schlangenboss^^), aber so richtig böse... JA! Der Endgegner in Doom 2! Der war echt fies!!!

Jetzt wache ich auf... der Endgegner in Portal 1 - man hab ich lange gebraucht bis ich den raus hatte!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. April 2011)

Doom !!
bis ich mal den verdammten Cyberdemon klein hatte -.-


----------



## Crysisheld (23. April 2011)

Den Cyberdemon fand ich aber nicht so schlimm wie den Arachnotron aus DOOM1


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2011)

Also, ich hab vor ner Weile Batman - AA resigniert in die Ecke gepfeffert, weil ich nach 10 Versuchen gegen so nen Zwischenboss nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte, ich war tot, bevor ich dem auch nur 10-20% Schaden anrichten konnte. Ich weiß nicht, wie der heißt, aber der kommt nachdem man ein Labor "erobert" hat, da wird man mit dem glaub ich in eine Art Kampfarena geschickt, und der Gegner ist einfach nur "stark" ...


 Ansonsten hatte ich schon viele End/Zwischengegner, bei denen ich erst spät raffte, dass es da "Tricks" gibt, zB so was wie "die rumstehenden Säulen versorgen denn mit neuer Lebenkraft, also zerstöre erst die Säulen" usw. - und Diablo2 hab ich schon mehrfach durch, aber EINmal hatte ich meinen Charakter so geskillt, dass alles bis zum Finale kein Problem war - aber dann halt eben Diablo selbst, da bin ich 30 mal gestorben, bis ich es endlich gepackt hab


----------



## chbdiablo (23. April 2011)

Hmm auf dem PC fällt mir da spontan gar nichts ein, dafür auf dem GameboyColor: Zelda Link's Awakening, dieses Endbossvieh das nacheinander erstmal alle Formen der bisherigen Zwischenbosse annimmt. Den hab ich erst ein paar Jahre später besiegt, nach dem ich das spiel eigentlich schon ein paar mal durchgespielt hatte.


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2011)

hmmm
schwierig, so irgendwie fällt mir so spontan jetzt keiner so direkt ein
aber so die Nervigste Mission dürfte allerdings die Hubschraubermission wo man das Hochhaus sprengen soll in GTA Vice City, ganz am Anfang
die Steuerung von dem Ding ist halt einfach so scheiße, das man schon fast austickt


----------



## rider210 (24. April 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab vor ner Weile Batman - AA resigniert in die Ecke gepfeffert, weil ich nach 10 Versuchen gegen so nen Zwischenboss nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte, ich war tot, bevor ich dem auch nur 10-20% Schaden anrichten konnte. Ich weiß nicht, wie der heißt, aber der kommt nachdem man ein Labor "erobert" hat, da wird man mit dem glaub ich in eine Art Kampfarena geschickt, und der Gegner ist einfach nur "stark" ...


Du meinst wahrscheinlich Bane.
Ich hab das Spiel in einem Ruck durchespielt und fands hammergeil und eigentlich zu easy.
Wenn dus auf PC gespielt hast hätteste mal mit 360 controller probieren können.
Ich habs auch auf der xbox gespielt.
freu mich schon auf das neue Batman


----------



## anjuna80 (24. April 2011)

An einen speziellen Bossgegner erinnere ich mich zwar nicht, aber den letzten Abschnitt in Far Cry hab ich gefühlte 500 mal gespielt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. April 2011)

Das ist Bane. ^^
der ist im grunde easy. du musst warten bis er auf dich zu rennt, ihn mit den Batarangs blenden. er rennt gegen ne wand, ist benommen - draufprügeln. das ganze 3-5x wiederholen.
Mein Problem da war eher, die sonstigen schläger die da zwischenrein springen, dass die mich kaputt gehauen haben, wenn ich nicht aufgepasst hab.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab vor ner Weile Batman - AA resigniert in die Ecke gepfeffert, weil ich nach 10 Versuchen gegen so nen Zwischenboss nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte, ich war tot, bevor ich dem auch nur 10-20% Schaden anrichten konnte. Ich weiß nicht, wie der heißt, aber der kommt nachdem man ein Labor "erobert" hat, da wird man mit dem glaub ich in eine Art Kampfarena geschickt, und der Gegner ist einfach nur "stark" ...
> 
> Ansonsten hatte ich schon viele End/Zwischengegner, bei denen ich erst spät raffte, dass es da "Tricks" gibt, ...


   Das dürfte bei diesem Kampf dein Problem sein. Im Falle Bane musst du zb seine Schläuche am Hinterkopf  durchtrennen, indem du mit irgendeiner Tastenkombination auf ihn draufspringst.
In den Bildschirmen nach einem voerlorenen Bosskampf stehen Tips, wie man den besiegen kann.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall nochmal versuchen, an dem Boss vorbeizukommen, das Spiel ist top.


Ich fand die Kämpfe in* Prince of Persia* (das mit dem Comic Look) generell doof - irgendwie konnte man (ich?) da immer nur *re-*agieren ...

Bei den Bosskämpfen wurden ausserdem die Tasten zum Parieren/Ausweichen für diesen speziellen Angriff immer zu kurz eingeblendet . Ohne Anzeige war das aber gar nicht machbar, da verschiedene Angriffe teilweise die gleiche Angriffs Animation hatten   und man nach 1,2 unausgewichenen/unparierten Treffern 20-50% des bisherigen Kampfes wiederholen musste.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. April 2011)

naja, boss nicht direkt, aber der sektor N4 in Jagged Alliance 2 (1.13) hat mir bei jedem mal durchspielen extrem zu schaffen gemacht...

da sind so heftig viele schwarzhemden drinn und es kommt aus den umliegenden sektoren immer wieder verstärkung... wenig deckung, die gegner haben gute waffen und auch massig granaten und raketen...

bah!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. April 2011)

*Persona 3* und *4* haben jeweils Bosskämpfe, vor allem gen Ende hin, die doch arg an den Nerven des Spielers zerren. Zuerst einmal sind sie lang ... verdammt lang, so ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde Arbeit kann man einplanen.   Dann kommen diverse Instant-Death-Situationen hinzu, die, bei hoher Aufmerksamkeit bzw. guter Auffassungabe des Spielers,  eigentlich locker bewältigt werden können.
 Instant Death-Situationen laufen meist so ab: Der Boss bereitet eine vernichtende Attacke vor (mit unterschiedlichen Gesten, damit der Spieler erkennt, was ihn in den nächsten Runden erwartet ...), die meist nur mit Blocken oder Verteidigen pariert werden kann - tut man dies nicht, ist man tot oder zumindest so arg verletzt / mit Status-Mali belegt, dass an eine rasche Erholung der Recken nicht zu denken ist. 

Oldschool halt.



Spoiler



Der letzte Boss-Run von Rogue Galaxy ist auch nicht ohne.



In *Vampire Bloodlines* gefiel mir der letzte Gegner sowie sein Lakai gut, die Hitpoints waren irgendwie astronomisch hoch ^^. An dem Boss im Chinesen-Tempel hing ich aber länger fest, der beengte Raum machte das Ausweichen schwierig, zudem hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich das Vieh bekämpfte, keine Blutbeutel mehr.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. April 2011)

Extrem schwer empfand ich *Jerec *in *Dark Forces 2 - Jedi Knight* (1997). Der kann verdammt viel einstecken, hat einige echt starke Machtangriffe drauf und heilt sich dazu regelmäßig. Ich habe zig Versuche gebraucht, bis ich überhaupt rausgefunden habe, wie man ihn besiegen kann. Dazu kam noch, dass man direkt davor gegen Bok kämpfen musste, der mit zwei Lichtschwertern irre rumgehüpft ist. Der war zwar nicht schwer, aber sehr nervig. Da ist man erstmal mit den Nerven am Ende und dann kommt direkt danach Jerec.

Ebenfalls sehr schwer finde ich *sämtliche Endgegner* in *Final Fantasy* Spielen. Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen, dass mir das Gameplay (vor allem die Kämpfe) in Final Fantasy grundsätzlich nicht zusagt. Ich hab die Spiele ausschließlich wegen der Story gespielt. Final Fantasy 8 habe ich durchgespielt, Final Fantasy 9 hab ich noch hier liegen, Final Fantasy 10 habe ich irgendwann aufgegeben und verkauft. Die anderen habe ich nicht gespielt (ich weiß, Teil 7 sollte man kennen, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen, wieder dieses furchtbare Kampf- und Charaktersystem zu ertragen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es als Endgegner durchgeht, aber in *Race Driver Grid* gab es ein gegnerisches Team (weiß den Namen nicht mehr), das ich echt verflucht habe. Die waren meist mit zwei grauen Dodge Viper unterwegs und sind nicht nur rücksichtslos, sondern auch verdammt schnell gefahren. Wann immer dieses Team mit diesen beiden Wagen im Rennen war, musste ich garantiert 10x oder häufiger neu starten um das Rennen zu gewinnen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. April 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es als Endgegner durchgeht, aber in *Race Driver Grid* gab es ein gegnerisches Team (weiß den Namen nicht mehr), das ich echt verflucht habe. Die waren meist mit zwei grauen Dodge Viper unterwegs und sind nicht nur rücksichtslos, sondern auch verdammt schnell gefahren. Wann immer dieses Team mit diesen beiden Wagen im Rennen war, musste ich garantiert 10x oder häufiger neu starten um das Rennen zu gewinnen.


meinst wahrscheinlich ravenwest.
das stimmt die warn verdammt schwer zu besiegen. vor allem das letzte rennen gegen die in le mans, wo man nur eine rückblende hat und 3 verdammt lange runden fahrn muss,  hat mir den letzten nerv geraubt...


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2011)

Kann mich eigentlich nicht dran erinnern irgendwo wirklich Probleme gehabt zu haben. Ich spiele die meisten Spiele auf Normal und meistens auch nur einmal durch, für mehr fehlt mir schlicht die Zeit.

Ich weiss das ich bei Bayonetta ein wenig zu knabbern hatte, auch Batman:AA war jetzt kein durchlaufen.

Nur mit ein paar Versuchen und Geduld war bislang alles möglich.

Wobei, doch ... ein Spiel hat mich fast um den Verstand gebracht: Forza 2 ohne Fahrhilfen und max. Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich weiss nicht wieoft ich hier Rennen wiederholen musste nur um auf Platz #1 zu kommen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. April 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ebenfalls sehr schwer finde ich *sämtliche Endgegner* in *Final Fantasy* Spielen. Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen, dass mir das Gameplay (vor allem die Kämpfe) in Final Fantasy grundsätzlich nicht zusagt. Ich hab die Spiele ausschließlich wegen der Story gespielt. Final Fantasy 8 habe ich durchgespielt, Final Fantasy 9 hab ich noch hier liegen, Final Fantasy 10 habe ich irgendwann aufgegeben und verkauft. Die anderen habe ich nicht gespielt (ich weiß, Teil 7 sollte man kennen, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen, wieder dieses furchtbare Kampf- und Charaktersystem zu ertragen.


Die optionalen Bosse fand ich in den vielen FF-Spielen meist schlimmer ^^. Ruby, Emerald und Omega Weapon aus *FF7* z. B. sind kein Vergleich zu  



Spoiler



Sephiroth


 (=Endgegner FF7). Den habe ich in nicht mal 5 Minuten geplättet *dunkel dran erinner* 
Mag auch ein paar Minuten mehr gewesen sein. 

Sarevok aus Baldur's Gate fand ich auch übel, dieser Todeswolken-Flächenzauber hat nur genervt. "Bereich der frischen Luft" als Gegenmaßnahme hattte nichts gebracht, glaube. :o
Das DnD-Regelwerk ist eh zu sehr auf Zufall zugeschnitten, an Quickload-Orgien muss man sich da gewöhnen.

Die Riesen-Tentakel in *Half-Life* als Hinderniss in die Levelarchitektur einzubauen war ein cleverer Schachzug von Valve, damals. Ich habe es trotzdem gehasst, fand den Abschnitt schlimmer als den Endgegner. 


Spoiler



Wenigstens wurden die Teile später fachgerecht geröstet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juli 2011)

Ganz aktuell: der Elektroquallenhassenichgesehen- Boss aus Zelda OoT.
Da wären fast 230 Euro aus dem Fenster geflogen. 

Ich habe mich völlig grobmotorisch angestellt und musste sogar die 3D-Funktion abstellen, damit ich den Überblick behalte. Gut, dass ich mir nicht Demon's Souls geholt habe.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Juli 2011)

ganz aktuell fällt mir da noch der erste fight gegen Letho in TW2 ein.
Man musste zwar glücklicherweise nur eine Hälfte seines Energiebalken down kriegen, aber ich hab trotzdem ca. 15 Versuche gebraucht. 
War ganz schön frustrierend 

demon souls hab ich tatsächlich mal durchgespielt. innerhalb von einem jahr oder so xD
war für mich eigentlich ein einziger, langer boss-kampf mit unzähligen frustmomenten. ich freu mich trotzdem auf dark souls


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ganz aktuell fällt mir da noch der erste fight gegen Letho in TW2 ein.
> Man musste zwar glücklicherweise nur eine Hälfte seines Energiebalken down kriegen, aber ich hab trotzdem ca. 15 Versuche gebraucht.
> War ganz schön frustrierend
> 
> ...



Für den ersten Letho-Kampf habe ich meinen Stolz vergessen und auf Leicht gestellt und ließ ihn dann großzügig davon kommen. 

Bei Demon's Souls hadere ich noch sehr, da ich es eigentlich gerne spielen würde.
Ich habe Teile eines Let's Plays vom 4playerpodcast (amerikanisch) geschaut und der Herr am Gamepad hat sich wirklich fast eine Stunde kaum von der Stelle bewegt, weil er Angst hatte, von einem Drachen getötet zu werden. Per Chat nehmen anderen Spieler während der Sendung am Geschehen teil und haben versucht, ihm zu sagen, hinter welchen Säulen er sich notfalls verstecken soll, was dann später in einer Schimpftirade seinerseits endete, da er sich bezüglich seiner Feigheit nicht ernst genommen fühlte. Da war schon extrem viel Anspannung spürbar. 

Interessant finde ich die Onlinekomponente, mit den Runen am Boden und den "Spielergeistern", aber dass man wirklich wieder an allen Gegnern vorbei muss, wenn man stirbt, finde ich schon etwas krass. Ich glaube, für dieses Spiel bin ich nicht ausgeglichen genug.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Juli 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Für den ersten Letho-Kampf habe ich meinen Stolz vergessen und auf Leicht gestellt und ließ ihn dann großzügig davon kommen.
> 
> Bei Demon's Souls hadere ich noch sehr, da ich es eigentlich gerne spielen würde.
> Ich habe Teile eines Let's Plays vom 4playerpodcast (amerikanisch) geschaut und der Herr am Gamepad hat sich wirklich fast eine Stunde kaum von der Stelle bewegt, weil er Angst hatte, von einem Drachen getötet zu werden. Per Chat nehmen anderen Spieler während der Sendung am Geschehen teil und haben versucht, ihm zu sagen, hinter welchen Säulen er sich notfalls verstecken soll, was dann später in einer Schimpftirade seinerseits endete, da er sich bezüglich seiner Feigheit nicht ernst genommen fühlte. Da war schon extrem viel Anspannung spürbar.
> ...




auf leicht? schäm dich  
ich hab das ganze spiel auf normal durchbekommen. und es ist eins der wenigen spiel wo ich darauf stolz bin 

demon souls ist was ganz besonderes. und wenn ich nicht dank meinem nachbar regelmäßig zugang zu einer ps3 hätte, wäre es wohl, zusammen mit heavy rain, grund genug gewesen mir eine zuzulegen.
Was die Atmossphäre, die Spielewelt und die Kämpfe angeht gibt es wirklich nur ganz wenige spiele die da mithalten können. 
allerdings kann ich durchaus verstehen das es manche nicht mögen, ist  schon ziemlich anstrengend. ein zweites mal würd ich es glaub ich nicht  durchspielen können.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> auf leicht? schäm dich
> ich hab das ganze spiel auf normal durchbekommen. und es ist eins der wenigen spiel wo ich darauf stolz bin


 
Die Frustration siegte über die Scham. 
Vorallem, weil ich wissen wollte, wie es weiter geht und wirklich gar nichts ging, unfassbar.


----------



## xMANIACx (9. Juli 2011)

Ohja.. Demons Souls. Das Spiel hat einige wirklich harte Brocken. Flamelurker, Maneater und der Old-King haben mich schon so einiges an Nerven gekostet, da diese meinen Charakter im NG+++ schlicht und ergreifend mit nur einem einzigen Schlag töten können, was schon sehr frustrierend sein kann, da man nach dem ableben den gesamten Level neu spielen muss. Interessanterweise schafft es Demons Souls einen dennoch zu motivieren es einfach immer und immer wieder zu versuchen, da man einfach selber merkt wie man permanent besser wird und seinem Ziel immer näher rückt bis man die benötigte Perfektion an den Tag legt um den Level abzuschliessen. Ich kann jedem der eine PS3 hat und auf Herausforderungen sowie ein sehr gutes Gameplay wert legt Demons Souls nur ans Herz legen.

Ein weiterer Boss dem ich ebenfalls ewig gesessen hab war der erste Endgegner bei Ninja Gaiden auf der Xbox. Ich habe bestimmt 50x den Spruch "I see you've made it this far" gehört bevor ich ihn endlich zur Strecke bringen konnte. Wenn man ihn aber erst einmal besiegt hat kriegt man ihn immerwieder klein ohne größere Probleme. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Bossgegner in der Kathedrale bei Ninja Gaiden. Dort lauert ein sehr nerviger Dämon der einen permanent mit Steinsäulen beschisst und schnelle Nahkampfattacken ausführt und nur während eines kleinen Zeitfenster überhaupt durch den Spieler getroffen werden kann.  
Was ich übrigens lustig finde ist die Tatsache das Ninja Gaiden Black im Endeffekt einfacher ist als das normale Ninja Gaiden, zumindest bei den Bossbattles. Denn bei Ninja Gaiden Black spawnen während der Bosskämpfe immernoch lauter Minions die manchmal auch etwas Leben fallen lassen.  

In Sachen PC fallen mir noch einige Gegner aus Final Fantasy VIII ein, z.B. der Kaktus der die gesamte Gruppe auf 1 HP runtergehauen hat mit einem Angriff oder auf einen einzelnen 10000 Schaden gemacht (9999HP waren das Maximum was erreicht werden konnte ). Das waren immer sehr spannende Kämpfe und am Ende hat man sich tierisch gefreut wenn man den Gegner endlich besiegt hatte. 

So, mehr nervige/anstrengende Bosse fallen mir momentan leider nicht ein, obwohl es vermutlich noch etliche mehr gab, die mir den letzten Nerv geraubt haben


----------



## DonBarcal (9. Juli 2011)

Richtig nervig fand ich dieses komische Augententakelvieh aus Beyond Good & Evil. Irgendwie habe ich ewig gebraucht bis mir klar wurde, dass das Ding immer in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge angreift und nicht zufällig. Die nervigen Kommentare dieses Klopses haben ihr Übriges getan 

Die letzten Gegner in ProjectIGI war auch ziemlich nervig. Also alle die, die sich unter der Erde im Atomkraftwerk verschanzt hatten. Da lädt man einmal im falschen Moment seine Waffe nach und der eigene Zustand wird von kerngesund zu mausetot geändert...


----------



## Shorty484 (9. Juli 2011)

Also verzweifelt bin ich bis heute nur an einem Gegner. Sepiroth in FF VII, die zweite Verwandlungsform. Es ist nicht so das ich oft sterbe, nein ich bin bei diesem Gegner noch nie gestorben. Er aber leider auch nicht . Meist war ich dann so genervt, das ich einfach ausgeschaltet habe. Für nützliche Tipps bin ich jederzeit dankbar


----------



## Hal86 (11. Juli 2011)

Der allerletzte Endgegner in Doom II der eigentlich nur ein Bitmap an der Wand war! lol! Da hätte man sich echt was besseres einfallen lassen können!


----------



## Troll80 (12. Juli 2011)

Ganz klar: Der Tod bei "Die Sims 3"... immer hieß es : Sims 0, Tod 1....


----------



## MindDisease (16. Juli 2011)

Der Endgegner von Gears of War war ne Schande. Das ganze Speil durchweg einfach zu bewältigen,nur am Schluss drücken die einem diesen schier Unbesiegbaren RAAM-General rein...ich hab ewig gebrauch


----------



## theNDY (24. Juli 2011)

Also wirklich schwierige Bosse fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein ... aber den Award für die nervtötensten und langweiligsten """Boss""" Kämpfe erhält definitiv Arcania .. zum einschlafen langweilig -.-


----------



## Ace-Face (26. Juli 2011)

Bei Dragon Quest Monster für den Gameboy warn die Gegner in der Arena so verdammt schwer, da man die gegnerisch HP auch nicht sehen kann im Kampf, machte einem das immer total fertig, da der bzw. die drei Gegner noch unheimlich viel HP haben konnten, vorallem wenn der Gegner später einen gold Slime hatte der "full heal" und sowas drauf hatte. Und wenn man damals auch noch kleiner war, wars nochmal doppelt so schwer wie Heute.

MFG Ace-Face


----------



## Quaker4Life (28. Juli 2011)

Ganz klar der Endgegner in Quake 1, bis ich raus hatte wie man den plättet sind mehrere Tage vergangen ^^


----------



## Denis10 (10. August 2011)

Die Drachen bei Gothic 2, nachdem das AddOn  installiert wurde. Die regenerierten immer wieder Ihre Enegie, fast unbesiegbar, vor allem bei den ersten Drachen. Da halfen nur noch Cheats.


----------



## Vordack (10. August 2011)

Hab gestern den Vor-End Gegner (Octopus oder so) in DNF gekillt.

Gut, er gehört nicht zu den nervigsten Gegner die ich je erlebt habe, aber nervig war der schon 

Hab mit nem Freund ne Stunden dran gesessen, manchmal nach ner Sekunde tot, manchmal nicht. Ich hab ne halbe Stunde mit der selben Taktik gekämpft (viel Bewegung, erst auf dei kleinen) bis ich es schaffte am Leben zu bleiben.

Ja, ich werde alt und langsam


----------



## The_Final (10. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab gestern den Vor-End Gegner (Octopus oder so) in DNF gekillt.
> 
> Gut, er gehört nicht zu den nervigsten Gegner die ich je erlebt habe, aber nervig war der schon
> 
> ...


Meinst du den Octabrain? Der war tatsächlich ein wenig nervig, aber ich fand die Alien-Queen schlimmer. Die Octabrains, die sie spawnt, können, wenn man sie mit dem Raketenwerfer beschießt, mit einem Treffer töten.


----------



## JCFR (17. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Der Endgegner in Doom 2! Der war echt fies!!!
> 
> Jetzt wache ich auf... der Endgegner in Portal 1 - man hab ich lange gebraucht bis ich den raus hatte!!!



Findest du? Also ich hab beide im ersten Anlauf geschafft. 
Und Doom 3... na ja, er sah riesig aus, aber nur dreimal mit dem Cube draufhalten und das wars? Gähn. 

Bosse, die mich genervt haben... hmm... spontan FF8 Ultima weapon (sieg nach 83 versuchen - ohne Flachs!).
 Diablo 2 Duriel (der 2.Boss), Monkey Island 4 Robo Monkey vs LE Chuck (die Geschicklichkeitseinlagen waren des hassens würdig)  
 Prince of Persia the 2 thrones die beiden Riesen (ein Fehler und deine Siegeschancen sinken um ein viertel mindestens). 
Crimson Skies- tolles spiel, grandioses Setting und coole doghfights aber die kunstflugeinlagen waren einfach nur nervig. 
Aquanox - Typhon... mit dicken Torpedos auf kleine Beulen ballern und dabei immer auf Abstand bleiben... aaaarggh! 
Divinity 2 Flames of vengeance - Luftschiff beschützen, ok. Luftschiff gegen gefühlte Tausend Geschütze und Fluggegner beschützen, KACKE. 
Zuletzt Baldur's Gate - Drachen! Aha, fast Tot... was, Heilung?  Komplett? FUUUUCK!


----------



## The_Final (17. August 2011)

Deus-Drache und Yiasmat in FF12 waren auch schlimm - nicht schwer, aber endlos viel HP.


----------



## Vordack (17. August 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> Meinst du den Octabrain? Der war tatsächlich ein wenig nervig, aber ich fand die Alien-Queen schlimmer. Die Octabrains, die sie spawnt, können, wenn man sie mit dem Raketenwerfer beschießt, mit einem Treffer töten.


 
Ja den meinte ich. Mir hat ein Kumpel im nachhinein gesagt dass es da ein jump  pad gibt dass man benutzen kann. Naja, das wußte ich nicht


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2011)

Nun ist es wieder so weit.
Deus Ex 3 der erste Bossgegner.

Bislang kam ich prima durchs Spiel, war begeistert davon, dass man oft Gegner umgehen oder betäuben kann und dann das.
Ein ätzender, nervender Kampf, den ich nicht anders lösen kann, als zu schießen oder Granaten zu werfen, schön und gut, aber dadurch, dass ich zuvor eher geschlichen bin oder aus der Ferne schoss, habe ich keine geeignete Ausrüstung dabei. 
Ich habe bereits den Schwierigkeitsgrad reduziert, da pfeife ich auf irgendwelche Errungenschaften, die ich dann nicht bekomme, aber dennoch dauert es nicht lange, bis Hr. Jensen zerschossen wird.
Ich bin gerade überhaupt nicht ausgeglichen.


----------

